# Carnivorous Plants



## JakeH (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I wasnt sure what the rules of posting here. Im a newbie when it comes to water plants, however, I also wanted to give out my forum for carnivorous plants if anyone is interested. 

Check us out @ http:/www.thecpforum.com


----------

